# Tobin Lake Pike



## flobbest (Aug 15, 2007)

Fall Northerns at Tobin Lake&#8230;..I'm looking for some suggestions on where to concentrate for LARGE Northern Pike on Tobin Lake the last week of September. I'm trying to figure out where to seek accommodations (cabin, etc) relative to the best fishing this time of year. Should the big bite be in the main lake area or in the river? Never been to Tobin so any help is greatly appreciated&#8230;.Frank.


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Any help?? I will be in tobin in 10 days or so?

Any help would be great.

Joe :beer:


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Fish it like you would any other lake and river. Find the areas where the bait fish are and you will find the pike. Depending on the water temperature, fish will be anywhere from 20 feet of water and under, deeper however if the temp is still in the low 70's. Use bigger than average baits, the bigger mepps bucktails produce.


----------



## flobbest (Aug 15, 2007)

Fished Tobin Lake for pike 9-23 thru 9-30. Had most of the success near the main lake area where the two river channels converge (Saskatchewan & Pataigan). Fished large spoons and cranks in 6 to 15 fow. Largest northern was 19 lbs. We stayed at Pruden's Point Lodge, which is on the north shore pretty much across from Tobin Lake Village. It is a good location to access the main lake area, weather permitting. The owner, Chuck Wallace was very accommodating, I would recommend staying there.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Good fish mate. Good to know you had some luck. It's bigger than anything I've caught all year.


----------

